
Netflix Standardizes on Spring Boot as Java Framework - richards
https://medium.com/@NetflixTechBlog/netflix-oss-and-spring-boot-coming-full-circle-4855947713a0
======
farazbabar
My personal favorite is [https://vertx.io](https://vertx.io) because it is a
little more transparent in how it works and the Rx abstractions are something
I was familiar with when I started using it. Not to mention springboot did not
offer reactive programming until fairly recently whereas vertx has been
reactive from day 1, rxjava or not.

I will take another look at springboot just to see what the fuss is about. I
am a bit surprised that netflix did not come up with their own light weight
backend framework based on netty.

------
o4435942
As a developer that worked mostly for companies that really like to build
stuff in-house, it was my understanding that startups build on top of
frameworks to be scrappy / create the most value per hour of work, and large
businesses create their own frameworks / tooling, mainly because they have
very specific needs.

Is my understanding wrong? Or, maybe this is mostly a PR thing?

PS: They do mention that they used to make in-house tooling, but then why
transition? How is depending on a codebase that you have less control over an
option when you have Netflix resources?

~~~
jacques_chester
> _PS: They do mention that they used to make in-house tooling, but then why
> transition?_

Circumstances change. It made sense at the time to roll their own. They feel
it doesn't make sense any more. That Netflix is _capable_ of doing the work is
not the same as whether it makes economic sense for them to do so. This is
just Economics 101 -- gains from trade and the theory of the firm.

------
rafaelvasco
Spring Boot has been the de-facto standard standard in the industry for years.
Java newbs even associate it with Java Backend. There's nothing else.

------
lucidone
If I'm a developer whose primary expertise is in Node with a smattering of
Laravel and Rails, what should I be expecting if I decide to write an api with
Spring Boot and Java? I've been curious for a while (Java performs very well
on most benchmarks, and it looks great on a resume), and I've identified
Spring Boot and Vertx as the two main web frameworks in Javaland.

------
openbasic
Slow.

~~~
therockhead
What’s slow, Spring boot?

~~~
jacques_chester
The edit-compile-run cycle is relatively slow compared to REPL-capable
languages or small codebases in compiled languages. As a developer that's
really noticeable and it's the impression we take with us.

But a warm JVM is a thing of beauty.

Hopefully Graal and Substrate will make this a non-issue in the coming years.

~~~
lmilcin
I have worked with Java for over a decade for large companies and I can
sympathise. Restarting everything to reproduce the case just to see you forgot
something very tiny is painful.

That's why my new framework of choice is Clojure (Leiningen, Luminus) on the
server and ClojureScript with Reagent and Fighwheel on client side.

The app starts moderately quickly but once it starts I have REPLs to both
server and client side and I have reasonably reliable reloading of everything
when I edit it. Once it starts I can add services on backend side and then
immediately write client side ui to consume them, all without even reloading
the page. As soon as I save any file on either client or server side it is
automatically reloaded without me having to do anything.

I can even use same code on client/server side.

Have I mentioned it is the same language?

